

DuckDuckGo understands unicode - plq
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%F0%9F%8D%85

======
plq
Google doesnt:
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%F0%9F%8D%85](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%F0%9F%8D%85)

------
cremno
Bing (and Yahoo) does, too.

[http://blogs.bing.com/search/2014/10/27/do-you-speak-
emoji-b...](http://blogs.bing.com/search/2014/10/27/do-you-speak-emoji-bing-
does/)

------
adregan
It's odd that Google Chrome can display unicode in the tab bar and in the
address bar but not within the actual webpage.

